# Find the right pet sitter



## Andrea Caroline

What to Do When You Find a Pet Sitter?


----------



## BRPetServices

Firstly, I would go meet them. Have a search online in your local area and see who is around. Then go meet a couple of them to see if you gel, you get a feel that they like animals as much as you and you feel your pet would be safe in their care. 

From there its very easy, im sure you will find someone who will work with you and you can sleep easy knowing they are looked after.


----------



## Shalize

Hiya, I used to do dog walking etc. (and was good at my job)
Things you need to look for and ask:

Where will the dog be kept. Can you go and see dog in the environment it will be in.

Go on a walk with the person and other clients dogs.

Check for insurance and references...call references and ask.

Check experience

How does your dog react to said person

Will they be staying in your home? If so I'd want a CRB check (Criminal Record Check)

How long will your dog be left during the day?
How many walks etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## waller540

Yep, definitely check for insurance and references. Maybe walk your dog with them a couple of times before you leave him/her with them.


----------



## rosie2011

Hello - I'm new so sorry about the photo - will put up a proper one soon! Just wanted to put my two pennies worth in to this thread. I had a nightmare finding a dog sitter for ages, but then I found a lovely lady on tendea.co.uk - who is amazing with brizzle and understands that he needs a LONG WALK in the mornings. I think communication is key - ask the right questions and make sure you inspect their house first. You have to feel comfortable leaving your dog there too, trust your instincts. Best of luck.


----------



## Shazunite

Pets were the most important in our life.We should take care of them. When we have any trip or tour, who would take care of them. So you only should go for pet sitters. We should find pet sitters who were very friendly with our pets. Unless and other wise go for other. Why this is because, when you were not there pet sitter may or may not be friendly with your pet. So only leave your pet who was familiar and friendly with your pet.


----------

